# قلنا بقى انت عملت ايه من دول



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2015)

عشرين حاجه لازم تعملها و انت في العشرينات:

 ١ - لازم تسافر بلد تانيه لغرض السياحه / الدراسه و لو دورت كويس في فرص كويسه.

 ٢ - اتعلم اساسيات البقاء  غسيل مكوه طبيخ خياطه ، ولد او بنت .

 ٣ - لو اتعلمت لغه جديده تبقي بطل.

 ٤ - ازرع نواه لاستثمار ، عشان لما تبقي ٣٠ سنه تلاقي عندك فلوس.

 ٥ - اهتم بصحتك و بلاش fast food و زيوت مهدرجه.

 ٦ - سنانك اهتم بيها .

 ٧ - مهم جدا تلعب رياضه بشكل روتيني ، ٤ ساعات في الاسبوع او اكتر .

 ٨ - اشرب ميه.

 ٩ - كون علاقات غير صحابك و العيله .

 ١٠ - اتعلم ازاي تدافع عن نفسك .

١١ - اتعلم تسوق عربيه manual.

 ١٢ - ابتدي جيب هدوم تنفع للمناسبات او اجتماعات غير البدله السوده.

 ١٣ - اقضي وقت مع اهلك.

١٤ - ابتدي نظم وقتك و اعرف اولوياتك.

 ١٥ - ظبت امورك مع ربنا.

 ١٦ - سافر جوه بلدك و اعرف كل حته فيها .

١٧ - بلاش تبقي مديون بفلوس .

١٨ - بطل سجاير.

 ١٩ - اتعود تستمتع بوقتك حتي لو كنت لوحدك.

 ٢٠ - خلي الباب موارب ، بلاش تخسر حد ،

 لو عندك حاجه زياده قولي عاليها...

:scenic::scenic::scenic:
========================================
قلنا بقى انت عملت ايه من دووووووووول 

:flowers::flowers::flowers:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*الحقيقة انا شربت ميه 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2015)

*أنا شربت من كيعانى 

و اتعلمت الخوازيق بتصمم ازاى *​


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2015)

ههههههههههههه 


كنت فاكره انى بشرب لوحدى 

اتارى كلنا بنشرب 

ههههههههههههه

هل من مزيد من الشاربيين هنا 
هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> .
> 
> ٩ -* كون علاقات* غير صحابك و العيله .
> 
> ...


*بنات يعنى ؟؟؟ أستاغفرو اللهو العظيم 
دى دعوة للفسق يا سوسو

:new6::new6::new6: 
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بنات يعنى ؟؟؟ أستاغفرو اللهو العظيم
> دى دعوة للفسق يا سوسو
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


مييين قال انة فسق يا كابتن
دة نشاط اجتماعى ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> مييين قال انة فسق يا كابتن
> دة نشاط اجتماعى ههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]نشاط أجتماعى كدة زى " محمد رشدى " ما غنى لحبيبته*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياليلة ما جانى الغالى ودق عليا الباب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتبسمت أنا زى العادة وقلت يا باب كداب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتارى حبيييبى بيقول يا حبيبييبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا مطفى لهيبى أفتح ...دوبنى الغياب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طاب لما حبيبته تيجى تدق بابه فى أنصاص الليالى 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتكر دة كان نشاط أجتماعى برضه... ؟![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (11 سبتمبر 2015)

غريب امركم ايها الاباء الشرقيييون 
عندما تكون البنت صغيره لا تدعونها تكلم الاولاد وتربيونها على العقد وتقول لها هذا فسق ... وعندما تكبر تنعتوها بالمعقد وانها   وانها وليه مرتبطيتش لحد دلوقتى بشخص 

طيب هو انتوا ربتوها تتعامل عادى وطبيعى علشان لما تكبر تتعامل عادى وتختار حد صح بتحبه وتعرف فعلا تحكم على مشاعرها صح تكمل حياتها معاه و يكون مكان ابوها واخوها وامها 


انها ليست دعوه للفسق انها دعوه لتنظيف العقول 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> انها ليست دعوه للفسق انها دعوه لتنظيف العقول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]والنبى صحيح ؟ ...والا دة النبى مكسر ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى جاب سيرة تربية البنات هون ؟ دة آنى كُنا بنتريقوا على أغنية "محمد رشدى" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت زى الولد بالظبط مافيش أيتوها فروق فى التربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأتنين بيكونوا محتاجين خبرات الأب والأم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة عندما يحين أختيار شريك الحياة الجاااااااد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عيل لعبى بتاع صرمحة باهرش أمه وأبوه وعيلته كلها من بصاية نونو فى وش اللى جابوه[/FONT]*​:act31:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2015)

soso a قال:


> غريب امركم ايها الاباء الشرقيييون


 *[FONT=&quot]طاااب تحبى نتغرب يا سوسو ونبقى آباء غربيون ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 سبتمبر 2015)

> ١ - لازم تسافر بلد تانيه لغرض السياحه / الدراسه و لو دورت كويس في فرص كويسه.


انا لفيت العالم من العتبة لباب اللوق وكمان شارع شبرا 



> ٢ - اتعلم اساسيات البقاء  غسيل مكوه طبيخ خياطه ، ولد او بنت .


كله اتعلمته والحمد لله 
 
 


> ٣ - لو اتعلمت لغه جديده تبقي بطل.


اتعلمت اللغة الصعيدية




> ٤ - ازرع نواه لاستثمار ، عشان لما تبقي ٣٠ سنه تلاقي عندك فلوس.


تم والحمد لله ولكن الشجرة التى زرعتها بدأت اليومين دول تشيخ وثمرها قل





> ٥ - اهتم بصحتك و بلاش fast food و زيوت مهدرجه.



اكلى المفضل من صغرى هو  المقليات 
 


> ٦ - سنانك اهتم بيها .


مش فاضى لسنانى




> ٧ - مهم جدا تلعب رياضه بشكل روتيني ، ٤ ساعات في الاسبوع او اكتر .


برضو مش فاضى


 


> ٨ - اشرب ميه.


تم والحمد لله




> ٩ - كون علاقات غير صحابك و العيله .


كونت علاقات مع نفسى 



> ١٠ - اتعلم ازاي تدافع عن نفسك .


بفكر اشترى دبابة واحطها تحت السرير




> ١١ - اتعلم تسوق عربيه manual.


تم والحمد لله



> ١٢ - ابتدي جيب هدوم تنفع للمناسبات او اجتماعات غير البدله السوده.


تم والحمد لله


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 سبتمبر 2015)

عشرين حاجه لازم تعملها و انت في العشرينات:

 ١ - لازم تسافر بلد تانيه لغرض السياحه / الدراسه و لو دورت كويس في فرص كويسه.

ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ

ممكن السفر لهدف تاني عادي يعني..
ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ 
 ٢ - اتعلم اساسيات البقاء  غسيل مكوه طبيخ خياطه ، ولد او بنت .



ممكن اساسايات البقاء تختلف من ولد لبنت غير الغسيل والمكوه والخياطه..




 ٣ - لو اتعلمت لغه جديده تبقي بطل.

اتعلم لغه محدش يتعلمها علشان محدش يفهمك

 ٤ - ازرع نواه لاستثمار ، عشان لما تبقي ٣٠ سنه تلاقي عندك فلوس.

ممكن ازرع شجره هلاقيها طول العمر لما افلس انام فى الضله ببلاش

 ٥ - اهتم بصحتك و بلاش fast food و زيوت مهدرجه.

كل بيض صيامي

 ٦ - سنانك اهتم بيها .

إستعمل سنسوداين ولا تفكر ستذهب إلي أين

 ٧ - مهم جدا تلعب رياضه بشكل روتيني ، ٤ ساعات في الاسبوع او اكتر .

اتنطط وسط العربيات فى الزحمه مع كل مواصله هتحسسهم اد ايه هم متعطلين قد ايه انت رياضي 

 ٨ - اشرب ميه.

لو مش عايز وشايف انك مش محتاج للميه اوي وبتشربها كل فين وفين يبقي انت الشاب المناسب لتعمير المريخ..هناك هتشرب الصنعه مش هتشرب ميه

 ٩ - كون علاقات غير صحابك و العيله .

كون علاقات وانسي اللي فات

 ١٠ - اتعلم ازاي تدافع عن نفسك .

اتعلم ازاي متحتجش تدافع عن نفسك وارميها علي حد يدافع عنك تكون واصق انه هينصرك

١١ - اتعلم تسوق عربيه manual.

او اتعلم تسوق عربيه كرو..ممكن يجي وقت متلاقيشس بنزيم,,تحتاج لما يعمل دون بنزيم

 ١٢ - ابتدي جيب هدوم تنفع للمناسبات او اجتماعات غير البدله السوده.

او ريح دماغك ومترحش مناسابات خالص والبس البدله الحمرا

 ١٣ - اقضي وقت مع اهلك.

دا علي اساس ان اللي قالي كون علاقات غير اهلك واحد من المنتدي اللي جمبنا:t23:

١٤ - ابتدي نظم وقتك و اعرف اولوياتك.

لو نظمت وقتك هو اللي هينظمك..لو خدمت وقتك هو اللي هيخدمك..اولوياتك انك فى كل وقت لازم تعرف انت مين وعايز ايه ومتبطلش تحاول تعرف حتي بعد العشرينات...طول منتا عايش اعرف ان وقتك فى اولوياتك واولوياتك فى وقتك.

 ١٥ - ظبت امورك مع ربنا.

دي اول حاجه والا اخر حاجه فى ال19 حاجه..

ربنا هو اللي هيظبطك كل ايام حياتك فحاول تبتدي معاه من وانت صغير علشان تكبر معاه فى كل وقت وتعرف انك فى كل وقت فى حياتك محتاج تظبط امورك معاه لحسن تنساه

 ١٦ - سافر جوه بلدك و اعرف كل حته فيها .

او سافر جوه اعماقك واعرف هيا فين

١٧ - بلاش تبقي مديون بفلوس .

لو بتداين من العشرينات .. يبقبي هتعيش المتاهات..

خليك عارف انك دايما مديون لربنا..هو اللي هيسامحك مش حد تاني..

١٨ - بطل سجاير.



يعني كل النصايح دي للي بيشروا سجاير بس.؟


لو بتشرب سجاير .. يُمكنك أن تُحصي الخساير.
متخليش السجاير بديل للميه..

السيجاره زي الحبيبه التي تقتل حبيبها وهو يقول لها إقتليني..فهو يقبلها بمحبه اكثر من تقبيل طفل وديع..فى قبلتها السم وفى قبلته الهم.

 ١٩ - اتعود تستمتع بوقتك حتي لو كنت لوحدك.

إستمتع بوقتك وارجع استمتع تاني..هتحس ان وقتك كعمرك فاني.

 ٢٠ - خلي الباب موارب ، بلاش تخسر حد ،

واللي مش عايز يخسرك هيفضل واقف وبيخبط عليك حتي لو الباب مقفول وبيخبط عليك وعامل حالك مش سامع..

 لو عندك حاجه زياده قولي عاليها...

عندي قهوه زياده..وشكولاته ساده 

:scenic::scenic::scenic:
========================================
قلنا بقى انت عملت ايه من دووووووووول 


عملت اللي المفروض معملوش:vava:



:flowers::flowers::flowers:
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2015)

انا عملت حاجات من دول حتي الطبيخ اتعلمته شويه بس مش اوي ومش بحبه :smile02
سواقه ألعربيه ال stick shift اتعلمتها اول ما اتعلمت أسوِّق زمان وبعدين مسوقتهاش تاني خالص :ura1: ومش بحبها بحب ال automatic مع ان فيه بنات بتعتبر ان سواقه ال stick shift حاجة حلوة و cool وكده ، بس انا بشوفها غلسه اوي :smile02 أصل انا كسلانه بصراحة :smile02
متهيألي دول هيبقو دايما الحاجتين اللي مش هقدر أعملهم او احبهم :t23:


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]والنبى صحيح ؟ ...والا دة النبى مكسر ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى جاب سيرة تربية البنات هون ؟ دة آنى كُنا بنتريقوا على أغنية "محمد رشدى" *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت زى الولد بالظبط مافيش أيتوها فروق فى التربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأتنين بيكونوا محتاجين خبرات الأب والأم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة عندما يحين أختيار شريك الحياة الجاااااااد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عيل لعبى بتاع صرمحة باهرش أمه وأبوه وعيلته كلها من بصاية نونو فى وش اللى جابوه[/FONT]*​:act31:​[/FONT]




تصدق صح ايه اللى جاب الموضوع ده للموضوع ده 

هههههههههههههههههههه
كنت برد مناقشه فى الموضوع ده مع واحده زمايلتى 

وجاات مشاركتك قدامى رحت كملت 
هععهههههههههه


اصلى بشوف ناس بتعمل حاجات تغيظ 
يالا بلاش اوجع دماغ حضرتك 
وانت مقتنع ان الاثنين واخد 

ههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2015)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا لفيت العالم من العتبة لباب اللوق وكمان شارع شبرا
> كله اتعلمته والحمد لله
> 
> اتعلمت اللغة الصعيدية
> ...






اللهم لا حسد 

هههههههههه




نورت حضرتك الموضوع


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2015)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا لفيت العالم من العتبة لباب اللوق وكمان شارع شبرا
> كله اتعلمته والحمد لله
> 
> اتعلمت اللغة الصعيدية
> ...






اللهم لا حسد 

هههههههههه




نورت حضرتك الموضوع


----------

